# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  Ultimate NCK Huawei Module v1.0.0.181 Update Released - [01/09/2017]

## mohamed73

*EID Mubarak To All Muslims 
What's new:  Huawei MediaPad M3 FRP Erase Huawei MAYA FRP Erase
Automatic save read phone info data to backup file *.BAK
"Load from backup" button in 'Repair' tabs
Some bugs fixed and improvements  Official Support Website: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Download Link: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Success Stories:*

----------

